# Help! Concerns regarding IBEW apprenticeship (texas)



## solution1991 (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm new here so don't bite my head off if I overstep any forum etiquette.

Basically I'm trying to make a wise decision in regards to my future. I really enjoy working blue collar, and of all the trades out there, electrician absolutely interests me the most. Anyways, I live in Texas and from what I can tell the IBEW apprenticeship is a great way to get the ball rolling on this career.

I do have concerns though, and was hoping IBEW members with experience could share their wisdom with me on a few things. The locations I'm considering are 520 (Austin) and 20 (DFW). But as much as I research online, I'm coming up empty when trying to find out how much work these locations procure and how steady it is. The last thing I want to do is join the IBEW with false hope, only to be unemployed for long periods of time.

So I'll break down my questions numerically...

1) Does anyone know if locations 520 and/or 20 keep their members busy and employed well, especially their apprentices?

2) I suppose this question could be answered by anyone with the IBEW, but on average how far should I expect to travel to job sites. Is their an average range?

3) Overall in Texas, and in those areas of Texas, is anyone out their able to give me a fairly unbiased opinion on Union vs non-union opportunities in Texas? Is it even a good state to be an Electrician in?

Any other insight to these locations in particular or the state as a whole in regards to the IBEW would be awesome. I really just don't want to get my hopes up and have unfair expectations going into this if I get into one of the apprenticeships. 

Thanks for anyone willing to give me a dose of reality on the subject! :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

solution1991 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here so don't bite my head off if I overstep any forum etiquette.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to make a wise decision in regards to my future. I really enjoy working blue collar, and of all the trades out there, electrician absolutely interests me the most. Anyways, I live in Texas and from what I can tell the IBEW apprenticeship is a great way to get the ball rolling on this career.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum:thumbup:

There are a lot of guys from Texas here,I'm sure they can help you out.


----------



## mm11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Answer to question#2

You have to man the jobs in you local union's jurisdiction, so it really depends on how big of an area is covered. I've worked close to home, and I've also have to drive 62 miles each way to work for almost 2 years. Just depends on where the job is. 

My advice is definitely join the union- IMO, IBEW has the best training available. I also have been very fortunate and only been laid off 6 weeks, out of 10 years in the local.

Good luck!


----------



## solution1991 (May 15, 2013)

mm11 said:


> Answer to question#2
> 
> You have to man the jobs in you local union's jurisdiction, so it really depends on how big of an area is covered. I've worked close to home, and I've also have to drive 62 miles each way to work for almost 2 years. Just depends on where the job is.
> 
> ...


I hope you drive a hybrid!

Thank you very much for the input. What state have you been in, and do you attribute your ability to hold down work to the local union you are a member of, or do you think it has more to do with showing you are more valuable to the contractor than maybe some of your IBEW peers?


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Both locals are pretty active in their area as for as getting work. If I had my choice I would go with 520 and not 20. When Dallas and Ft Worth both had their own local it was like 2 enemies living next door and now that they are 1 local it is like 2 red headed step children fighting and arguing with one another.


----------



## solution1991 (May 15, 2013)

BDB said:


> Both locals are pretty active in their area as for as getting work. If I had my choice I would go with 520 and not 20. When Dallas and Ft Worth both had their own local it was like 2 enemies living next door and now that they are 1 local it is like 2 red headed step children fighting and arguing with one another.


Again, I appreciate the input guys. I definitely prefer Austin as a city, and think the hill country is beautiful. 520 is my first choice.


----------

